

Node Knockout Winners - gerad
http://blog.nodeknockout.com/post/9895206272/node-knockout-winners

======
tomblomfield
8bit social beatbox is awesome - is there a way to fork instances, though?

I don't want some joker coming in with an over-enthusiastic snare.

~~~
dannytatom
So many disconnecs. :(

~~~
joshontheweb
sorry dannytatom, we put a rate limiter at the last second to keep our server
from getting overloaded and it needs a little adjusting. if you try not to
click around too fast it shouldn't be too big of a problem.

~~~
dannytatom
All good, was just confused as to why it was happening. It's worse because
what I was doing would start sounding awesome, then I'd realize nobody had
been doing anything in a while, only to find out it was because I had been
disconnected minutes earlier and was playing alone. :p

------
zokier
"To be a part of the compute grid, just visit Chess@home or any page with a
<script> we provide ( _include it in your blog!_ )."

Sounds like a dangerous suggestion. I certainly do not wish to join any grids
while reading some random blog.

~~~
tbassetto
I understand your concern. We also provide a npm module that could be launched
on any server. And for what it's worth, the iframe displays a checkbox to
disable calculation by your browser.

BTW, the script to be included is a bit buggy, we're short in time. Now that
votes are finished, we'll open source everything and continue improving it :)

------
d0m
Hahaha, I have to admit that I've wasted too much time playing with the 8bit
social beatbox. (Our Starwars Theme Song rocked though!)

~~~
joshontheweb
lol, I was in there for that. nice beat indeed. Don't forget to stop by in a
week or so, we will be adding new features.

------
NickC_dev
A good portion of these don't appear to be functioning very well in Chromium
on Ubuntu. Is anyone noticing broken apps on other platforms?

~~~
V1
It's probably because Chromium is shipping with a different WebSocket
specification which isn't supported on some hosting providers yet.

------
taylorbuley
Observer was a good pick. With Hummingbird et alia it seems that Node really
has a sweet spot in measurement and analytics.

~~~
V1
Thanks, Glad you liked my entry. I personally think that Node's sweet spot is
more real time than analytics. Analytics is just one of the things people
want, in real time ;D

~~~
tsycho
Hi V1, great work on Observer. Are you going to continue working on it? If
not, are you going to open source it? I think its a very good tool, and can
see myself using this.

~~~
V1
Hi,

I am going to continue working on it, the service still needs a lot of polish
and tests (didn't have time to write those yet). It's most likely going to be
paid service based on the amount recorded sessions. Or I'm going for a amazon
based pricing module where you only pay for the sessions you record. I haven't
decided on that yet, both models have it's pro's and cons.

If for some reason my attempt fails, I'll be open sourcing the complete
service but I hope that never has to happen. But all the modules that I will
be building during the development of the service will be open sourced, the
glue that sticks it together won't ;)

